# future layouts



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Does this happen to you? Whenever I am working on a new layout I not only come up new ideas for it, but also start taking notes for future layouts that will put the currrent one to shame.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

All the time. This is why I don't have a permanent layout.. every couple of months something else tickles my fancy.

But I am somewhat committed now to building this fall, since I actually want to have a layout instead of the temporary stuff I have setup.

Here is a basic track plan, but will be expanded to fit my space and add more features:









Second plan is the hidden areas, or shadow stations.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Sweet work Tworail! That looks like it will be a blast to run your engines on... Hidden railways have always caught my eye too... Now, this is HO I assume, but anyways, how much space does that take up?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup, HO. This plan above is for about 11 x 4 feet. I have about 13-14 x 5-6 so it could be a bit bigger..

I initially wanted to do this one, but I don't have the proper room for it (ie 8-9 ft wide) It's a great plan though, with a huge shadow station.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Funny you should post that, because I was going to say the one thing missing from your first layout was that circular turning thing (yea, I forgot the name of it)


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Turn table


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Turn table


I was half right since I had the "turn" part... I was thinking about a turn-style, but that is the thing you walk through


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Love your plans tworail. :thumbsup:
What program did you use to draw them up?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

alfalfa said:


> Love your plans tworail. :thumbsup:
> What program did you use to draw them up?


Oh, these are courtesy of Marklin Magazin. There is a download section, for the track plans they publish in the magazine.

I like them since they seem to balance operations / realism / scenery very well, not just a bunch of tracks on a board, and the majority of plans are well suited to people with limited space, but big ideas. Like me


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

What issue of Marklin magazine did you get them from? Is it a program or just plans?

I downloaded a 3-D program called 3rd PlanIt that is pretty cool if you can figure it out. I can't. :retard: :laugh:


----------



## Casey-Jones (Mar 7, 2008)

First off Hello. This is my 1st post.

How are you making those layouts ? Software ?
That is awesome
I'm in the planning phase of my 1st train in 20 years. I don't remember have such nice layouts to work with.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Casey-Jones said:


> First off Hello. This is my 1st post.
> 
> How are you making those layouts ? Software ?
> That is awesome
> ...


Yes, they make software where you can build your own layouts... I got mine in a Ready-to-Run set, but I am sure someone on here will know of a good one where you can buy it straight-up...

Oh, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Casey-Jones (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I just started planning so I'm glad I read this post.


----------

